# Upcoming appearances at Oireachtas Finance Committee



## Brendan Burgess (8 Jun 2018)

*Thursday 14 June *

*09.30 Joint Committee on Finance, Public Expenditure and Reform, and Taoiseach CR2, LH 2000*
Matters relating to the Banking Sector
_Mr. Jeremy Masding, Chief Executive Officer, Permanent TSB_


----------



## Banking17 (13 Jun 2018)

Anything significant expected here. I presume all Banks are due in coming weeks


----------

